# kirjalleen vs kirjallensa



## treedog669

Which would I use, and when? Can I say "hänen kirjallensa", or should I say "hänen kirjalleen?


----------



## Gavril

_hänen kirjalle*en*, _in all contexts.


----------



## Hakro

Both are grammatically correct but _hänen kirjalleen_ in more commonly used.


----------

